# I had Pressed Duck!



## Chopstix (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a sizeable French expatriate community here and quite a good choice of French restaurants.  We went to an excellent place (the first French resto established here) last week and had their house specialty -- Pressed Duck.  I've never heard of this but it sounded fantastic from the way the French maitre d' so proudly described it.  Apparently it's a famous traditional French classic and quite complex to prepare which is why very few restaurants even in France serve this today, according to him.  

Anyway, we ordered it and it serves two people.  They brought out a whole duck that was roasted brown but still very rare inside.  After carving out the two breasts and legs, they placed the carcass vertically into a strange-looking brass apparatus that pressed the bones and flesh into juice (much like what a wine press does with grapes).  They pan-fried the breasts while they simmered and reduced the carcass' juices into a rich thick sauce.  The breasts were then served with this sauce.  There were two options on the sauces -- with red wine or with truffles.  We chose the truffles.  The dish was simply outstanding. We were each even given a certificate (with serial number 19950) for having had this duck!  This experience was so good I just had to share it with you.

I researched the web for Pressed Duck afterwards and Here is what I found about it's history.  If or when you get the chance to taste this, go for it!


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 11, 2006)

that sounds Great!

sadly I`ll have to stick to boiling the bones to make stock, I think I would have had the truffle option also, I`ve never tried them before and would like to.

I`m pleased you Did share this


----------



## auntdot (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, you mean the duck isn't alive when ...............

That explains a lot.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, before I heard the maitre d's description of this dish, I was imagining that the duck would be served flattened somehow ... I've seen flattened roasted ducks hanging from Chinese restaurant windows ...


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 11, 2006)

Spatchcock(sp?) is a similar way to what you saw, usualy held flat position with skewers.

maybe that was it?


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 11, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Spatchcock(sp?) is a similar way to what you saw, usualy held flat position with skewers.
> 
> maybe that was it?


 
Dunno YT.  They were just flattened roasted ducks.  Saw this in Hongkong.  They looked very different from the normal Chinese roasted ducks.  I'll try it next time I have a chance.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW - If I ever get the opportunity to have it I will - but I must say I think I have just seen a kitchen "gadget" I won't be buying!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like duck a la mammogram to me ....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2006)

so many bad jokes come to mind.

what was the duck pressed for? time? money? pleated pants?

so, chops, pressed duck was all it's quacked up to be?

sorry, haven't had tea yet this morning.

i'm gonna have to try this if i ever see it as a special. i love duck, especially with a red wine reduction.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 12, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Sounds like duck a la mammogram to me ....


 
LOL!


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 12, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what was the duck pressed for? time? money? pleated pants?


 
Uh, the duck couldn't pay his Bill?  
(Hey, since we're talking bad jokes ...  )


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds awesome!  I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2006)

If memory serves, Julia Child mentions pressed duck in her last book, _My Life in France._  With all the experimentation she put into _Mastering the Art...._, I'm pretty certain she had to have prepared it a number of times.  Now there's a lady who had kitchen gadgets!!!


----------



## akwx (Oct 18, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Spatchcock(sp?) is a similar way to what you saw, usualy held flat position with skewers.
> 
> maybe that was it?


 
From the American Heritage Dictionary:
*spatch·cock* (sp²ch"k¼k)_ n._* 1.* A dressed and split chicken for roasting or broiling on a spit. *spatch·cock *_tr.v._* spatch·cocked*,* spatch·cock·ing*,* spatch·cocks*.* 1.* To prepare (a dressed chicken) for grilling by splitting open.* 2.* To introduce or interpose, especially in a labored or unsuitable manner:_ "Some excerpts from a Renaissance mass are spatchcocked into Gluck's pallid Don Juan music"_ (Alan Rich). [Perhaps alteration of _spitchcock_, a way of cooking an eel.]


----------



## akwx (Oct 18, 2006)

*The Chinese Pressed Duck*



			
				Chopstix said:
			
		

> Dunno YT. They were just flattened roasted ducks. Saw this in Hongkong. They looked very different from the normal Chinese roasted ducks. I'll try it next time I have a chance.


 
There are actually two types of "pressed" duck in the Chinese cuisine: 

The 1st type is what you saw in restaurants/BBQ houses. It's called the "_Pipa Ap_ _(duck)"_ as pronounced in Cantonese. The "pipa" (pronounced as _pee-pa_) comes from the shape of the traditional Chinese musical instrument called the Pipa. When the duck is cut open, it is spread-eagled with *Chopstix* to the shape of a Pipa, minced garlic, Hoi-Sin & oyster sauce are then used to marinate the duck. The _Pipa Ap_ is then sun-dried for 3 hours before roasting.

The 2th type is what's called the "_Laap Ap_ _(duck)",_ simply a salt preservation process with air-drying, before being sold to consumers. The "_Laap Ap_" has a very aromatic flavor, and is usually cut into small pieces, to be cooked in water & long grain rice, as they're being simmered into steamed rice. Both the _Laap Ap_, and the flavored rice, are favorites of mine.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

akwx, i've often heard that spatchcocking includes removing bones, not just splitting a bird open.
i've had spatchcocked quail and pheasant, aka semi-boneless, and the only bones left were in the legs and wing tips.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 19, 2006)

Ayrton, you get the pink ribbon from me for mentioning mammograms in the month of October...duck ones or not!!    

Can someone remember which restaurant pressed duck was first presented? I know it was in Paris, and I think it was Tour something.

Edited to add: Got it! Google is great. Tour d'Argent. Yeah.


----------



## akwx (Oct 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> akwx, i've often heard that spatchcocking includes removing bones, not just splitting a bird open.
> i've had spatchcoked quail and pheasent, aka semi-boneless, and the only bones left were in the legs and wing tips.


 
If you're talking about eating Chinese BBQ Duck, pressed or otherwise, then you would be missing the best tasting part of the duck--the bones; wherefore is the seasoning?

I kno nothin' 'bout spatchcocking, or the likes. All's I kno's dat u needed a spell check.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

sorry akwx, it appeared you knew something about spatchcocking, having posted a definition.

ok, corrected for spelling. i hate ergonomic keyboards. i'm not in my office tonight.

btw, wouldn't it be the "two types of pressed duck", not ducks.

and steam_ed_, not steam rice.

glass houses, you know...


----------



## XeniA (Oct 19, 2006)

Now, now boys, stop being snitty ... I do believe on this site "it's the thought that counts" rather than flawless typing.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 19, 2006)

akwx said:
			
		

> If you're talking about eating Chinese BBQ Duck, pressed or otherwise, then you would be missing the best tasting part of the duck--the bones; wherefore is the seasoning?
> 
> I kno nothin' 'bout spatchcocking, or the likes. All's I kno's dat u needed a spell check.


 
You EAT the bones???????   

Or are you meaning how much tastier flesh becomes when cooked on the bone?


----------



## akwx (Oct 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sorry akwx, it appeared you knew something about spatchcocking, having posted a definition.
> 
> ok, corrected for spelling. i hate ergonomic keyboards. i'm not in my office tonight.
> 
> ...


 
Tis' not a case of glass houses; t'was in YT's original posting dat he bracketed a "(sp?)". I simply wanted to convey to all the readers the dictionary's meaning of the word; since I have it handy; no offence intended.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

no offense taken. hope none given as well.
it appeared you were pointing out my spelling errors (i mispelled pheasant and spatchcocking). i was just bored and up for an intellectual challenge.  

everyone is always so afraid to disagree with each other, even if done intelligently. when they do finally speak up, it often goes right to nuke-u-lar confrontation. it's ok to tell me i'm wrong, or being a jerk, if the feeling should so strike you. 

as you can see, we try not to correct each other's spelling and grammar too much 'round here.

lol, i had to look at the word misspelled a few times. it deosn't look right with 2 s's.

anyway, back to the thread. 

does anyone know if spatchcocking involves removing bones? is pressed duck spatchcocked?

(yes, i could look it up, but then that kills my segue back to pressed duck)


----------



## akwx (Oct 19, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> You EAT the bones???????
> 
> Or are you meaning how much tastier flesh becomes when cooked on the bone?


 
I do mean both: 

1. To the Chinese gastronomic connoisseur, chewing the juices out of the bones of a BBQ duck is a delight.  I was always curious of the different number of spices used in the BBQ duck marinade. Whenever I shop for this delicacy at the BBQ house, I've always made sure it is served with a small pouch of the juice from the roasting.

2. In most Chinese cuisine, cooking meat with the bones left on, or seafood such as lobster, shrimp & crab with the shell on, usually yields better taste.


----------



## keltin (Jul 12, 2007)

So, I’m digging through the chicken archives here at DC looking for something to do with a cut-up chicken for tonight's dinner....and I came across this thread. I’ve never heard of pressed duck before!!!

Wow.....and I found a site with detailed pictures on the preparation. It doesn't appear to be for the squimish (my DW would never sit through this) but I'd try it!

Illustrated Pressed Duck.


----------



## Jellybean (Jul 12, 2007)

That sounds lovely! I just looked at the illustrated presed duck link Keltin put up.It's really interesting.I'd never heard of pressed duck before,I think I'd like to try it,but the darkness of the sauce and lack of colour on the plate is almost off putting,however I can imagine the flavour is just mind blowing.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 13, 2007)

You definately made a fine choice.  I simply love Duck, and now my quest is to find it pressed. (rhyme!)


----------



## akwx (Jul 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> So, I’m digging through the chicken archives here at DC looking for something to do with a cut-up chicken for tonight's dinner....and I came across this thread. I’ve never heard of pressed duck before!!!
> 
> Wow.....and I found a site with detailed pictures on the preparation. It doesn't appear to be for the squimish (my DW would never sit through this) but I'd try it!
> 
> Illustrated Pressed Duck.


 
Speaking of the "blood" in this most exquisite French cuisne of *le canard à la presse; *congealed animal "blood" is ofen considered as a delicacy in Chinese cuisine. As such, I would be delighted to sit through this fine dining experience!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 13, 2007)

Upon viewing, it would take some gusto to go for this dish.  But I definately believe I would have to given the situation.


----------

